

Amazon Seller Account - Automated System? - drskinfeelsgood

So it appears that I'm not the only one having issues selling on Amazon.  They close my account for no reason, claiming that I have multiple accounts, I don't!  I submitted an appeal, no response.  I followed up and I magically got another automated response. Do they really investigate? They are holding my funds for 90 days!  Next move: Contact the BBB and the CEO of Amazon.
The convo goes as follows: I'm contacting you in regards to my recently suspended account. I previously contacted you on 8/16 and was supposed to have a response the following day, but I haven't heard anything yet. For some reason there is a bit of confusion going on here. Amazon seems to think that I have violated policy and have two accounts (or my mom has two accounts). This is untrue. I reside in California and my mother in Indiana. I recently flew home for a visit and told her about my success in selling on Amazon and suggested she do some spring cleaning and give it a shot herself. I helped her get everything set up so that she could continue selling on Amazon. She wasn't familiar with how to input the items, buy shipping, best way to package the products, or how to price the items, so I walked her through how to do all of that in order to ensure that she was successful as well. It was neither of our intention to violate any policies. I wasn't aware that showing someone how to operate the sellercentral site was in violation. By no means do either of us have multiple accounts. Neither of us are making money off of the other. In addition, we live across the country from each other, I'm sure you can see that. It would be very difficult to operate two accounts across the country from each other and operate from both sites. Aside from the fact that we are two entirely different people with totally different names, contact info, and bank account info. Please reconsider the actions you have taken against both of us and further look into the matter.
======
drskinfeelsgood
THE AUTOMATED RESPONSE THAT I RECEIVED:

Hello from Amazon.

Thank you for writing. After a review of your account by an account
specialist, we have decided not to reinstate your selling privileges.

We regret we are unable to provide further information on this situation.
Further correspondence regarding the closure of your selling account may not
be answered.

The closure of this account is a permanent action. Any subsequent accounts
that are opened will be closed as well. Regards,

Seller Performance Team Amazon.com <http://www.amazon.com>

